# Sugarbush May 3



## 180 (May 4, 2009)

Cloudy and 50 as we left Killington for the drive to Sugarbush.  Route 100 is always fun with little traffic and great passing zones.

As we pulled in the access road it was obvious that they lost a lot in 2 weeks.  They could not open the top even with a little help.

Steins was the run with the Valley House double.  I forgot how long that walk is up to the VH lodge. Steins had large soft bumps expcept for a 100 yard patch of brown snow.  We hammered it for 3 hours before the long drive and sore knees sent us packing.  As we left, the Meatheads were just heading out.

We met Win at the bottom of the chair where he was scanning passes and paying attention to his customers.  

Hats off to Win for ending the season with bumps and a comitment to spring skiing.

http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/SugarbushMay3?authkey=Gv1sRgCJX4yoDs3vHqCw#


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

Nice TR and pics.  Sounds like you did the morning shift and I closed the place up.  That brown patch of snow was moss, grass, rocks, and mud when I got there....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna assume the kid in the pics/vid is your son. His smile at the bottom of the lift is what it's all about plus he sure makes skiing them bumps look easy. :lol: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I'm gonna assume the kid in the pics/vid is your son. His smile at the bottom of the lift is what it's all about plus he sure makes skiing them bumps look easy. :lol: Thanks for sharing.



Spencer's a great kid. And the progress he's made in the past few years since I first met him is amazing. With a dad who skis like 180, that's just gonna happen. Good stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

Where were you yesterday, SRO?  Did you get the day off?


----------



## SkiDork (May 4, 2009)

is 181 Spencer?


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> is 181 Spencer?



Dave Adams. Another Hunter ripper. Red knees:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

nice pictures and nice sundown hijack!!!!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice sundown hijack!!!!



Ha!


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Sandy Macys got some pics of you guys.

Spencer:

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=120&pcount=45

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=121&pcount=45

180:

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=122&pcount=45

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=123&pcount=45

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=172&pcount=45

181:

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=173&pcount=45


----------



## SkiDork (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sandy Macys got some pics of you guys.
> 
> 180:
> 
> http://www.photostockplus.com/home....=viewphoto&album_id=278823&rank=123&pcount=45



Tyrolean and Mr Moose are in the background of this one


----------



## 180 (May 5, 2009)

We came to your party at the bottom of Superstar on Saturday and in typical Killington fashion everyone ignored us until I asked where you were.  They said you had a condo meeting and the rest of the crew were hiking.  

I did see Tyrolian and Ice on Sunday.  Say hello for me.


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2009)

Great pics Al.  Those bumps look waaaay better then the prior weekend.  nice way to close out your season.


----------



## SkiDork (May 11, 2009)

180 said:


> We came to your party at the bottom of Superstar on Saturday and in typical Killington fashion everyone ignored us until I asked where you were.  They said you had a condo meeting and the rest of the crew were hiking.
> 
> I did see Tyrolian and Ice on Sunday.  Say hello for me.




understandable since they didn't know you by face recognition.  Sorry I wasn't there, we'll catch up next season

PS - remember I ran into you at the top of Supe earlier in the day?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 12, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Where were you yesterday, SRO?  Did you get the day off?



Yuppers...first weekend off in many months


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yuppers...first weekend off in many months



wow..what do you do at Sugarbush?


----------

